# port 111, sunrpc?



## ruhtranayr (Sep 7, 2001)

i am trying to tune up the security on my box and I am wondering if it would be safe to shut off this port 111, sunrpc?  i read that sunrpc is best not run unless necessary.  Should turn this port off?  And, how do you shut off a service?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 7, 2001)

Port 111 (UDP and TCP) is usually used for PortMapper, a Sun service usually associated with NFS (and usually necessary for the protocol to work properly).

Even if you're not running an NFS server on your system, you'll need PortMapper if you want to be able to mount NFS shares onto your OS X box (making your box an NFS client).  If you don't plan to use NFS at all, you should be safe to turn PortMapper off.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure how to do this in OS X!  Does anyone more learned than me have any idea?

Ian


----------



## ruhtranayr (Sep 8, 2001)

How do you turn it off?


----------



## rharder (Sep 10, 2001)

You can always just block it with the firewall. Look for docs on ipfw online or use Brickhouse or FirewalkX on www.versiontracker.com .

-Rob


----------

